# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  الأردن ... هنا المجد كان وسيبقى المجد للأردن وللأردنيين

## معاذ ملحم

الأردن 
هنا المجد كان وسيبقى المجد للأردن وللأردنيين 

"المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية دولة عربية مستقلة ذات سيادة ملكها لا يتجزأ أو ينزل عن شيء منه والشعب الأردني جزء من الأمة العربية ونظام الحكم فيها نيابي ملكي وراثي "
الدستور الأردني 
الأردن الطيب بطيب أهله القوي بعزيمة شعبه الوفي الملتف حول قيادته الهاشمية الحكيمة بحاجة لوقفة شجاعة يقودها إعلام أردني رسمي قوي يرتبط بالأردن جذوره ممتدة في الوطن يعمل من أجل الوطن وللأردن ويدافع عنه ويبين الدور الحضاري له ويعرف الأقزام اللذين يراهنون على فشله وسقوطه أن الأردن صامد وسيبقى واقفاً في عين العاصفة ولن تثنيه هذه المفرقعات والمهاترات من الإستمرار في التقدم من أجل البناء والتطوير .
هنا المجد كان وسيبقى ... الأردن الغالي لمن لا يعرف ملتصق بالإنسان الأردني إنه حاضره ومستقبله إنه الكرامة التي إرتبطت بالوطن وجذرت في الإنسان الأردني معنى الإنتماء الحقيقي لترابه الطهور ولقيادته الهاشمية الحكيمة ولنقترب أكثر فأكثر من وطننا العزيز فشجرة الحياة دائماً خضراء ونبع الأردن دائم العطاء إنه البيت الكبير الذي يتسع لجميع الأردنيين من شتى منابتهم وإصولهم يعملون معاً من أجل أردن قوي كبير تترسخ فيه قيم المحبة والإنتماء ولنضع نصب أعيننا مصالح الوطن والمواطن العليا ولنحافظ على ثوابته الوطنية وإنجازاته ولتكن المواطنة الصالحة عنوان نرتقي به ونترجمه قولاً وفعلاً على أرض الواقع ولنشرب من الهوية الوطنية الأرجنية حليب العز والكرامة حليب الثورة العربية الكبرى التي صقلت في المواطن الأردني معنى حب الأردن والإرتقاء به حتى نتخطى هذه الرتوش الصغيرة التي تتعامل مع الأردن بفئوية ضيقة وتزاود عليه .
ليسمع الأقزام والفئويين والرغويين وليعلموا أن الأردن هو حياة وطن ومسيرة أمه ....... ونحن معشر الأردنيين من كل المشارب نتباهى بالأردن وبكل حبة رمل فيه ونتغنى به ونقف إجلالاً لكل فرد فيه بدءً من قيادته الهاشمية الحكيمة وحتى آخر فرد فيه .... فالتاريخ لا يصنع هكذا بل يصنعه رجال ضحوا بأنفسهم وبذلو للوطن الغالي والنفيس ويسعون دائماً لتحقيقمستقبل واعد وغد مشرق للأردن ولشعبه الطموح الوفي .
*بقلم 
ابراهيم خطيب الصرايره 
كاتب وباحث في الشؤون العامة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

"ليسمع الأقزام والفئويين والرغويين وليعلموا أن الأردن هو حياة وطن ومسيرة أمه"
كلمات رائعة  جداً تحاكي العقول والقلوب التي تنبض لأجل هذا الوطن فهو أكبر من كل هذه التحديات كبير بقيادته وشعبه و إرادتهم و إنتمائهم الحقيقي 
معاذ 
مشكور على هذا الطرح الرائع 
راق لي جداً المرور من هنا وتأمل جمال المعاني 
دمتَ بخير يا نشمي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يا ريت انطبقوو >> "دولة عربية مستقلة ذات سيادة ملكها لا يتجزأ أو ينزل عن شيء منه والشعب الأردني جزء من الأمة العربية ونظام الحكم فيها نيابي ملكي وراثي"

----------


## معاذ ملحم

دموع الغصون أشكرك من كل قلبي على هذا الكلام الرائع . 

طلة متميزة من شخص متميز 

شكراً لكِ مرة اخرى

----------

